# My Recordings [08/02 - Vicente Asencio: Albada i Dansa]



## Lokomotiva (Aug 2, 2020)

I've created a website where I plan to post the piano music I play (just for fun, I'm no orofessional), grouped by continent and country, along with the info about each work that I'm aware of. Something like a piano music atlas. And I thought about sharing the recordings here too.

Today I recorded the Albada i Dansa (Aubade and Dance) by Vicente Asencio, a Spanish composer akin to Mompou but from the region below Catalonia, the Valencian Community (which was known as Levante back then). Here's the entry in the website, which info on the composition: https://atlasdelpiano.neocities.org/composiciones/english/asencio_albadaidansa.html

I hope you enjoy it. If you feel like making any criticism on the performance I'd be happy to listen to it :cheers:


----------



## Lokomotiva (Aug 2, 2020)

This is one of my favorite sonatas by Mozart, due to its central movement. It's a pity that he didn't write more like this, in a minor key. I'm aware that the performance style is beyond debatable,but I like Mozart this way. If I could play it in a XVIIIth century piano I would try to perform with period criteria in mind, but I just don't enjoy trying to emulate it in a modern piano. I can enjoy a recording like that (though I'd rather listen to a recording with a period instrument) but I find playing like that very unnatural.

Here's the entry with an introduction to the sonata: https://atlasdelpiano.neocities.org/composiciones/español/mozart_sonata2.html

00:01 - 1. Assai allegro
05:41 - 2. Adagio
09:31 - 3. Presto


----------



## Lokomotiva (Aug 2, 2020)

I definitely should have used the film button. I can't find the edit button (I guess you can't edit your comments until you have posted a certain amount of them?), so here it is:


----------

